# Slik tire help



## Jrodarod (Aug 25, 2018)

Is this real? Or repop?


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 25, 2018)

I would say real. The repops I’ve seen don’t have any marks in the 3 circles. Which I believe is a date code.  I’m sure someone can decipher them for you.


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 25, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-do-you-read-tire-date-codes.77950/


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 25, 2018)

Real Deal
3rd quarter of 1965 Yellow Oval


----------



## Jrodarod (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------

